# 2009 Product Lineup Teaser



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Here's a link to some stuff coming out in 2009. Trickle down effect is certainly there with the tarmac expert getting the same frame design as the SL2 (similar to the SL2 Pro) but with monocoque construction and 8r fiber. Roubaix SL2 looks to be the "it" bike for specialized next year. Road tubeless tire also looks very interesting. Enjoy :thumbsup: 

http://www.rbaction.net/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=67&cid=274


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nis240sxt said:


> Here's a link to some stuff coming out in 2009. Trickle down effect is certainly there with the tarmac expert getting the same frame design as the SL2 (similar to the SL2 Pro) but with monocoque construction and 8r fiber. Roubaix SL2 looks to be the "it" bike for specialized next year. Road tubeless tire also looks very interesting. Enjoy :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.rbaction.net/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=67&cid=274


Good stuff, thanks for posting. I'm confused by Spec Tarmac Expert's change from 8r/ AZ1 construction last year to 8r/ triple monocoque this year. I understand the molds are shared with the SL2, but that just dictates tubing shape. Could be a move to keep pricing down in the face of dismal economic times, who knows. On the plus side (IMO), it's still full Ultegra.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Yep, the expert and the pro seems to have received the SL2 trickle and accordingly to make them at the their appropriate pricepoints, the expert will receive the 8r/monocoque. I wouldn't sell that short though because before I got my SL2, I was riding a bottom rung tarmac elite and was very impressed. That bike has 6r/monocoque construction and totally blew me away on how good it was so I can only imagine the expert will be just as good as the regular SL2 but maybe a tad heavier, that's it IMO. Check out the 2009 pro pic I found. White bike anyone??


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nis240sxt said:


> Yep, the expert and the pro seems to have received the SL2 trickle and accordingly to make them at the their appropriate pricepoints, the expert will receive the 8r/monocoque. I wouldn't sell that short though because before I got my SL2, I was riding a bottom rung tarmac elite and was very impressed. That bike has 6r/monocoque construction and totally blew me away on how good it was so I can only imagine the expert will be just as good as the regular SL2 but maybe a tad heavier, that's it IMO. Check out the 2009 pro pic I found. White bike anyone??


I totally understand your logic. I have a Comp (6r/ monocoque), but it seems a step backwards to adapt an older technology (currently employed on their lower end carbons) on a bike that previously used AZ1. Using the SL2 mold doesn't incur extra cost to Spec, because it's already employed on the upper end frames, but the methods of construction are labor intensive, thus incur costs. It's going to be very interesting to read reviews of the Expert (and the Pro?) to see what the end results are. Just my 2 cents.

Where'd ya find the pic? Beautiful bike.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The chain stays have been increased in height to 48-millimeters


 From the '08 Roubaix SL? That's got to be a typo. That's nearly two inches, and I would imagine you'd be able to see that when comparing the photos, which I don't.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe 4 _point_ 8 mm's??


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, that's my guess too. 

Note how they dumped the spacers for the 2009 photo? It's definitely faster than the 2008 model.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Yes, that's my guess too.
> 
> Note how they dumped the spacers for the 2009 photo? It's definitely faster than the 2008 model.


Yes, much more aero without all those ugly (and weighty) spacers. Funny thing is, they left them on the Tarmac. 
Gotta say, that white Tarmac Pro is one beauty of a bike. Does it fall under the realm of conspicuous consumption if I buy it and store it for later use??


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Nope, that's patriotism. The economy needs you!  





PJ352 said:


> Yes, much more aero without all those ugly (and weighty) spacers. Funny thing is, they left them on the Tarmac.
> Gotta say, that white Tarmac Pro is one beauty of a bike. Does it fall under the realm of conspicuous consumption if I buy it and store it for later use??


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

More on the Roubaix SL2:

http://www.velonews.com/article/78942/specialized-roubaix-sl2-goes-wide

That steerer is pretty freaky looking.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Roubaix SL2 = hotcakes. 

Hopefully with the 2009 roll out they will get the supply issues worked out with the Tarmac SL2s, and especially with the Transitions. They severely underestimated demand on that one.


----------



## Snap (Jun 2, 2007)

I can't remember if I've ever posted on here but...

Here is a link that has some info on the 2009 line:

http://www.pedalmag.com/index.php?m...71&PHPSESSID=88408a718fc7ce408f1c0d7ddb03888d


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nothing new to report, just another pretty picture.
View attachment 131397


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Here is a link that has some info on the 2009 line:
> 
> http://www.pedalmag.com/index.php?mo...1c0d7ddb03888d





> In apparel Specialized introduces the Solar Jet Jersey constructed with UPF 50 factor fabric to provide 2-3 times the sun protection of a typical jersey.


:thumbsup: Way to go Specialized. I've been waiting for a major player to do this. I hope they make it in long sleeve too.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Ugh... and I'm an idiot - the chainstays have been increase in _"height"_. That makes sense. Not sure why I was reading that as length increased. I guess maybe because I thought that's what they'd do. Looking at the photos I posted, yep, pretty easy to see the chainstays are higher (wider?) on the 2009.


----------



## Snap (Jun 2, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Ugh... and I'm an idiot - the chainstays have been increase in _"height"_. That makes sense. Not sure why I was reading that as length increased. I guess maybe because I thought that's what they'd do. Looking at the photos I posted, yep, pretty easy to see the chainstays are higher (wider?) on the 2009.


Nah, easy mistake to make. 48mm is stout though! I remember (way) back in the day thinking my Hutch Trick Star had a HUGE downtube- and it was only like 1 3/8 or 1 1/2 inches in diameter. Now chainstays are bigger. Hmmmph.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Nothing new to report, just another pretty picture.
> View attachment 131397


That is some kind of bike. I wonder when the 09's will be on the market with the new dura ace? May have to place my current tarmac in "winter ride" status.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Are you guys saying the 2008 Tarmac Expert uses a better frame than the one the one the 2009 Tarmac Expert will come with? Eg, the 2008 comes with AZ1 construction, the 2009 with monocoque construction?

Perhaps a buyer might want to buy a 2008 in a hurry?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the sky above said:


> Are you guys saying the 2008 Tarmac Expert uses a better frame than the one the one the 2009 Tarmac Expert will come with? Eg, the 2008 comes with AZ1 construction, the 2009 with monocoque construction?
> 
> Perhaps a buyer might want to buy a 2008 in a hurry?


I can't speak for others, but I'm leaning that way. Of course, no one knows for sure until the bikes are out and available. There's also the possibility that, in reality, AZ1 was just a variation of the manufacturing process (the Spec website describes it in detail) and there will be no discernable difference in ride quality between it and monocoque. I always suspected that was the case, anyway. And they're now using the SL2 mold for the Expert, which wasn't done on the '08's, so we'll see how that affects the equation. 

As far as buying an '08 Tarmac, I wish everyone luck. In my size (52cm) there was only the Pro frameset still available - and that was a month ago. I'm glad I bought my Comp when I did.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> Nothing new to report, just another pretty picture.


Is there any logical reason for putting the brand name on _every_ available frame tube? They almost all do it, but it really makes for graphic overkill, IMHO.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rochrunner said:


> Is there any logical reason for putting the brand name on _every_ available frame tube? They almost all do it, but it really makes for graphic overkill, IMHO.


I totally agree. Understated would be my preference, that's why I like the raw finish. I think I counted the word 'Specialized' 15 times on my Tarmac, then got bored and stopped. Both sides of the downtube and seat tube should do it. Everyone would get the idea.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Is there any logical reason for putting the brand name on every available frame tube? They almost all do it, but it really makes for graphic overkill, IMHO.


The running joke around where I ride is someone pulls up and asks, "Hey, is that a Specialized?" when I'm on my Tarmac SL. 

I agree that it's way too much.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*another perspective*

having ridden them all, and almost bought the SL2,this is how it went for me:

ride quality: SL2, Expert, Elite
stiffness: SL2, Expert, Elite
road feel: SL2, Expert, Elite

the 08 SL2 blows the others out of the water in terms of just an incredible ride, stiff, great road feel and comfortable-yes i said that. now is it worth over 3k more that is for you to decide.

the Expert, with AZ1 construction, and the split seatstays is a noticeably better ride than the Elite with triple monocoque and the monstay seatstay; worth 1k more- you bet to me!!!

but with new moulds (SL2), and the tubing diameters increased (alot) it should make an interesting comparison. it will be heavier but might also be way stiffer than this years...

ride what you like just ride


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I found this bit which, in addition to the bikes already mentioned here, has a picture of the 2009 Specialized Allez Elite:

http://thebicycleescape.blogspot.com/2008/07/2009-specialized-catalog.html


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

And they claim to have a pic of the 2009 Tarmac Expert here:
https://www.rbaction.net/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=67&cid=274

Scroll down...or just click on this:
https://rba.ironfly.com/contentimages/2009_Tarmac_Expert_low_res.jpg


This might have been mentioned before, but the 2009 Allez double:
https://www.tredz.co.uk/productdetail.asp?productcatalogue=17894


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

does anyone know what the price points will be for the 2009 tarmacs - specifically the Pro and Expert??


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not great pics, but if you've got an eye for detail you can pick up some info here:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/Bikes.aspx?Year=2009&Brand=Specialized

It seems that the 105 group will have a black option (maybe just the crankset) for '09.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Cool. A Campy SL2. And the Dura Ace SL2 has a Dura Ace crank. :thumbsup: But it and the Red do have an "S-Works" bottom bracket. I wonder if they're doing away with the standard threaded bottom bracket option entirely for 2009? I wouldn't want any Specialized parts in my drive train. 



> It seems that the 105 group will have a black option (maybe just the crankset) for '09.


Wouldn't be a surprise. 9-speed 105 had a black option. My 105 triple derailleur was black.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Cool. A Campy SL2. And the Dura Ace SL2 has a Dura Ace crank. :thumbsup: But it and the Red do have an "S-Works" bottom bracket. I wonder if they're doing away with the standard threaded bottom bracket option entirely for 2009? I wouldn't want any Specialized parts in my drive train.
> 
> Wouldn't be a surprise. 9-speed 105 had a black option. My 105 triple derailleur was black.


This confuses me. Except for the Campy equipped bike, the S-Works Tarmacs BB are spec'd with 'S-Works'. The Tarmac Pro SL says 'OS Integrated'. I was under the impression that OS Integrated was Spec's proprietary design. If so, how can the bike be equipped with a DA crankset - use of an adapter? Also, what's the difference between 'S-Works' and OS Integrated??


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like only the Tarmac Pro's have a SRAM option... Sup widdat? I was thinking the Expert and other models would at least have an SRAM Rival option... That's what I'd prefer anyway.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MaddSkillz said:


> Looks like only the Tarmac Pro's have a SRAM option... Sup widdat? I was thinking the Expert and other models would at least have an SRAM Rival option... That's what I'd prefer anyway.


There are a few changes in the Tarmac line. The Comp now has three variations, from two in '08. The Expert has two, dropping the Rival option from '08. The Pro SL seems to have replaced the Pro and Pro SL2 and has four variations. There's no S-Works SL, just the SL2. Also, I'm assuming framesets will still be made available, but none are listed. I'd be curious what the Pro SL would list for, because I have some 'spare parts' lying around.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

leadag said:


> does anyone know what the price points will be for the 2009 tarmacs - specifically the Pro and Expert??


I was at the bike shop today - I believe they said the 2009 Tarmac Expert lists at $3,599. It's a pretty steep increase over the 2008, which listed at $3,000.

If you want to know the price on the 2009 Pro, your local bike shop should know, or look up the Erik's Bike Shop in St. Louis Park, MN and give them a call.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Any ideas when will these bikes be available?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Check with your LBS, some can be ordered right now. I got my 09' S-Works almost a month ago.


----------



## dave.smyth (Jul 21, 2008)

hey Bladerunner

I am about to order an '09 Tarmac SL2 and I see that you got one about a month ago. I have just received a replacement 08 model (my first one broke) and I'm asking my LBS to give me an 09 model instead and I'll pay the difference. 

Question is, is there any structural difference between the 08 and the 09? There seems to be some talk about a new rear end (chainstays and seat stays) but I can't get confirmation from anyone. Do you know?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Question is, is there any structural difference between the 08 and the 09?


 None at all, although a geometry with a shorter head-tube will be available.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/features/specialized_road_intro_08



> my first one broke


More info on this please.


----------



## dave.smyth (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks for that link - i'll certainly aim to get one of those team-edition frames; my single disappointment with the 08 SL2 was the taller head-tube and it took me a while to get my position right

regarding the frame breaking, I suppose it technically didn't break. From the time I built it and took it on its first 3hr spin, it was making noise in the BB area. I tried everything to eliminate this noise; re-greased the BB twice, put in a new BB, changed cranks, changed pedals ..... everything. In the end my LBS recommended it go back to Specialized for testing, believing the alloy threaded cups were not completely bonded to the carbon shell. I assume Specialized found it to be faulty from new so they sent me a replacement. 

I'm now trying to exchange it for the 09 version - so far my LBS aren't entertaining me though.


----------

